# Car Boot Chaos



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this last week just as leaving car boot, the lady who's stall it was on was packing up and I spied it in a box just going in the car...it looked very sad for itself but I opened the back and thought the movement was the same as the one in another clock I have that needs fixing... so I figured I could get on running out of the two... this rather sad specimen was a whole English pound as there was no key...the wife started sighing the minute she saw it, but imagine both our surprise when I wound it up, fitted the pendulum and away the Perivale movement went! it has done so all week and is within a minute of the time I originally set it to, all I have done is wound it every 3 days or so, it even bongs though it sounds rather sad for itself not sure why other than the spring is rusty?

The case is solid but very rough and the veneer is off in places, so I am thinking of fixing the case up bit of filler, replace the missing mouldings and some very dark almost black stain, clean the quite good dial and hands and we should have a winner!

I know it's not rare or probably worth much but it will be my first full restoration so I'll post up dates as and when.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Jebus :jawdrop: !! Those insides... looks like a whole dynasty of pigeons lived in there! Amazing that it works as good as you say!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I know exactly what I thought but honestly it has only lost roughly a minute over a week, it has no right to run at all to be fair, not sure about the pigeons I believe it was stored in a cellar!.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sure my parents had a clock like that on the mantlepiece many years ago......you should take it apart and clean it, re-oil and re-assemble and I bet it would go for another good few years. You could take photos of your progress like I did with the Grandfather Clock Project...you'll get plenty of advice and tips on the way!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm sure my parents had a clock like that on the mantlepiece many years ago......you should take it apart and clean it, re-oil and re-assemble and I bet it would go for another good few years. You could take photos of your progress like I did with the Grandfather Clock Project...you'll get plenty of advice and tips on the way!


Thats the plan, hopefully starting tomorrow!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Those insides look like you just salvaged this thing from the Titanic!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Shangas said:


> Those insides look like you just salvaged this thing from the Titanic!


It's not THAT bad... I see no DiCaprio bits inside 

I must say I would love to try to restore such a thing. It deserves it, look at it! The way it now stands and still it ticks!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have just spotted an identical movement along with gong etc so will probably get it hopefully and use the gong, out at car boots and flea markets this morning so who knows what will turn up?

Luckily all the showey bits should be ok as the rim, dial, key holes, bentima badge and hands are all ok or will be after a clean.

I am now really looking forward to sorting this out.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Case looks like it's been affected by damp. Chances are, the glue holding the case together will have decomposed (animal glue), and it'll fall apart as it dries out. Take care that the veneer doesn't split, and you should be able to clean it off and glue it back together OK.

With a bit of luck, the pivots will have been preserved by the oil, maybe the pinions, too. They often got oiled by "clock bodgers", although the wheels and pinions should be dry.

The gong will be OK if you clean off the surface rust, and roughen up the striking surface of the leather hammer insert. The hands look like silvered brass - oil staining at the centre, and failed protective lacquer where the minute hand has been moved to correct the time. Easily refinished with a silvering kit.

If you dismantle the movement to clean it (pointless tying to clean it in one piece, better to leave it alone), remember to let down the springs first. Take a few pictures of the striking mechanism before you take it apart - it'll save a lot of head scratching on reassembly. Also look at the relationship between the gathering pallet (bit that lifts up the strike rack as the strike runs), the pin on the warning wheel, the locking and warning levers and the hammer lifting (star) wheel. Getting the timing right is essential, or the strike will be unreliable.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

here we go then, I removed the hands, then the gong assembly both came out easily, as did the movement, hardest job was getting the dial off as the nails had rusted in but eventually it came off as did thge glass/bezel assembly.









And after baghging it all up









Case pretty much fell apart so I cleaned all dust a mould? off hoovered it cleaned again then glued it all back together with a hot glue gun(maybe not what a pro might use but it's worked and the case is now solid ready for filling and sanding.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

And a couple of shots of the movement as it came out;


















and one of the slightly rusty gong assembly, pendulum and hands;


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The movement seems to be in pretty good condition, considering the rest...

...a question though... wouldn't it be easier to sand the case first before putting it back together?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> The movement seems to be in pretty good condition, considering the rest...
> 
> ...a question though... wouldn't it be easier to sand the case first before putting it back together?


or strip it back to bare wood with nitromores (*spelling may be wrong) and fine grade wire wool?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

No as the top section is way too flimsy, I have cleaned all the inside faces, doing the outside now will be a doddle, the outer layer of ply was coming off all over in places but under that it is pretty sound so I took off the outer layer of ply well to be honest it didn't need nuch help so it is now a 3 ply case instead of a 4 ply? one tough it is sound and solid now, because the case has also been knocked asbout it will need to be filled in places also which is why I am finishing it very dark not sure whether to gloss or satin finish it though?


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Satin finish will help to hide any imperfections. I prefer to re-finish cases with french polish, rather than varnish. Dries really fast.

That movement has removable barrels, which makes it a bit easier to work on. To let the springs down, hold the movement securely with one hand, fit a key to the winding arbor (shaft). Hold the key securely, and release the click (ratchet pawl). Let the spring turn the key half a turn, then drop the click back into engagement. Repeat until the spring is unwound. Never let go of the key without checking that the click is properly located in the clickwheel - I always wind the key slightly to check

Undo the screw securing the clickwheel retainer, remove the retainer and the clickwheel, and the inner part of the barrel arbor will pull out the front of the barrel. The barrel can now be slid out sideways.

Once the barrels are out, you can check for wear in the holes and pivots by rocking each train (set of gears) gently and looking for any excess sideshake (wobble) where the pivots come through the plates. You need a small amount of sideshake - barely visible.

Stripping the movement is pretty straightforward once the springs are out, only two tricky parts - the gathering pallet (cam that lifts the rack hook and also pulls the rack back up) and the centre arbor crown wheel (bit that drives the motionwork and actuates the strike). You don't normally need to remove the crown wheel. The gathering pallet can be levered off using 2 screwdrivers. I do this after the plates are separated, as it's easier to see if you are in danger of bending the shaft while levering.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

It's looking very good so far. Personally I think I would have used new material and used the old pieces as templates and that would have allowed you to veneer it.

Once you've you've goy it back together, filled and primed you will have a number of options for the final finish, There are some superb paint effect/ finishes availabe nowadays. There is one I've used, can't remember the brand, which gives a 'faux' wood grain effect, easy to use and creates a very realistic looking wood finish. There's also stone and marble effect finishes availaible, might be worth a google

Look forward to seeing the finished clock

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

stefano34 said:


> And a couple of shots of the movement as it came out;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah...those pics take me back to when I did my project....just take your time and enjoy the feeling of bringing something back to life....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great thread!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Case has now had it's first filling and sanding, just needs a bit more here and there and another sanding plus primer then I need to decide on exact finish, I have also cleaned up the chapter ring, hands,bezel and glass all have come up very good indeed considering the state of the case from damp I cannot believe the metalware has not been affected more! Pics to follow later.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok update, here is the case after filling and sanding then a couple of coats of primer filler sanded back to smooth with just enough texture for a key for finishing coats;

















and after two initial 'finish' coats prior to sanding back lightly before further coats are applied;


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice piece, even if a bit small for my wrist. :thumbsup:

Good stuff.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Starting to look good! I missed Roger's topic and his clock so I'm going to follow this one until the end.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

forgot to add missed out on the other Perivale movement/gong etc so will use a spare I have for now after all a bong is a bong isn't it?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Depends on what note you want........... you might end up with a bing! :rofl2:

I have four coils ( not rods ) bolted together for a westminster chime bong..... movement is very tired though and needs lots doing to it....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

stefano34 said:


> .....after all a bong is a bong isn't it?


As long as it's not one of those used for smoking the ol' waccy baccy!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

oh no Matron! update with pics later...of the clock (bongless in Derbyshire)


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

latest update, first picture on last but one finish coat;










and after final coat with chapter bezel and key grommets refitted;



















now all I have to do is sort out the movement an refit it all...it's been far too easy so far I just know it'll bong at the wrong times!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

ok I stripped and rebuilt the movement much easier than I thought and far easier than a watch!

So I put it back into the case and the hardest part was getting the 4 bloody screws back in that hold it in place what a chore, perhaps I have fat hands?

I then put the hands back on and moved them around until it 'chimed' I say chimed only it didn't as I hadn't refitted the gong at that point any way I was out with the hands so I refitted them to eight o clock and tried it by moving the hands around and listening to the 'chimes' until I was satisfied it was ok.

Then I tried it running for a while only it wouldn't run in it's usual place obviously the feet were out as they had been removed and replaced so after a carfeul bit of tinkering with the feet it did run ok and kept decent time over a day or so.

I then fitted the original gong but no matter what I did it wouldn't give a clear note so I fitted a slightly smaller one and hey presto a lovely sound indeed.

So would I do it all again, probably but I think to be honest the case was too far gone as I am not 100% happy with the finish, if another Bentima comes up that's not running with a decent case I like I will probably swap it into that one.

first pic shows mov ement refitted;










and second with alternative 'gong' fitted;


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Stefano....I bet you're feeling a nice sense of satisfaction right now! Looks good in the refurbished case, but as I found when I came to the end of my project (or so I thought!) there will probably be a few more things that come to light over the next few days. Well done, and thanks for sharing it with us....a very informative post.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

There well could be Roger, though it's ticking away nicely and bonging when it should do...I'll keep an eye on it and see how it keeps time over the next few days, if it stays within 5 or so minutes over the week then I'll be happy with that!

I'll post a couple more pics of it from the front...I might even stick a video of it on U tube if I can manage to work out how to do it???


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Brilliant job! It should now be a very special clock for you and it's a joy to see such a thing brought back to life from the pits of hell it was in before! Well done!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have just realised that I'll have to silence it as it's in the office next to the bedroom and it's so loud that it will definately wake me up during the night!


----------

